# FMA in Austin



## food (Dec 28, 2005)

hi all
this is my first post and im glad i found such a resource! Im moving to Austin, Tx in January and hoped someone might know of a good FMA group. 

Thankx, 
food


----------



## MJS (Dec 28, 2005)

food said:
			
		

> hi all
> this is my first post and im glad i found such a resource! Im moving to Austin, Tx in January and hoped someone might know of a good FMA group.
> 
> Thankx,
> food


 
The IMAF Inc has schools in Tx.

The WMAA appears to have one as well.

Looks like there is a Sayoc school in Tx.

Pekiti Tirsia is also in Tx.

I found these doing a quick search.  I'm sure there are more but this should give you a start.

Mike


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Food,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

As MJS stated, there seems to be a lot of groups in Austin to choose from.

Here are some links that he mentioned:

www.sayoc.com
www.modernarnis.net
www.wmarnis.com
www.professorpresas.com
www.texaskali.org

Best regards,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Blindside (Dec 28, 2005)

Pekiti Tirsia Global lists two instructors for Austin

http://www.pt-go.com/training_instructors.asp

I met one of the listed instructors (Omar Hakim) at a seminar this year, my impression was that he did alot of Silat in addition to the Pekiti Tirisa Kali.  My other impression was that he was very good.  

Lamont


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome! You might also ask on the affiliated site FMATalk.com.


----------



## food (Dec 28, 2005)

everyone thank you so much! i will let you know what works out for me...


----------

